# Pedalpcb Super Stevie



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 7, 2022)

As a true Marshall player, i wanted a Fender-like clean/crunch sounding pedal with lots of bass and highs. This is what the PedalPCB "Super Stevie" DIY Kit offers. It's a mid-gain overdrive with separate treble/bass pots.
It's a really loud pedal with much volume and has a nice drive colour. Love that Stevie Ray Vaughan kind of edgy crunchy Fender sound. Designed it to the great sounding Fender Blackface amps.


----------



## giovanni (Apr 10, 2022)

Very excellent build!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 10, 2022)

SRV in a Pedal for sure, Love mine!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 11, 2022)

Awesome artwork as usual, arrrghhhh, now I "need" one of these........


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 11, 2022)

Thanks Michael, this one sounds pretty good...


----------



## EGRENIER (Apr 11, 2022)

Great art work, is this a UV print ?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 11, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> Great art work, is this a UV print ?


I use transparent self-adhesive stickers....


----------



## EGRENIER (Apr 11, 2022)

Manuel Ammon said:


> I use transparent self-adhesive stickers....


That's a transparent vinyl ?  I used a lot of transparent waterslides, but I can't do light color over dark like this...  I dind't know you coudl do it with a transparent vinyl sticker....  Interesting !

Good work tho, I really like it !


----------



## spi (Apr 11, 2022)

Manuel Ammon said:


> I use transparent self-adhesive stickers....


Is there a brand you recommend?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 11, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> That's a transparent vinyl ?  I used a lot of transparent waterslides, but I can't do light color over dark like this...  I dind't know you coudl do it with a transparent vinyl sticker....  Interesting !
> 
> Good work tho, I really like it !


It's Avery 2500 self-adhesive film. I print black and colour in one step on a Canon TS 8150 inkjet printer. Works pretty well on aluminum enclosures.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 11, 2022)

spi said:


> Is there a brand you recommend?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 11, 2022)

Base is mirrow foil, top is printed Avery 2500 foil. Here an excample...


----------



## EGRENIER (Apr 11, 2022)

Manuel Ammon said:


> Base is mirrow foil, top is printed Avery 2500 foil. Here an excample... View attachment 25180


Ah OK, so you didn't print the silver and applied it on a black enclosure.  You printed in black on transparency, apply that to silver (mirrow foil) and stick the both on the black enclosure ?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 12, 2022)

EGRENIER said:


> Ah OK, so you didn't print the silver and applied it on a black enclosure.  You printed in black on transparency, apply that to silver (mirrow foil) and stick the both on the black enclosure ?


Exactly...


----------



## giovanni (Apr 12, 2022)

That’s a cool way to do it! Maybe you can make a tutorial post? I’m sure folks here would appreciate it (I would)!


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 12, 2022)

giovanni said:


> That’s a cool way to do it! Maybe you can make a tutorial post? I’m sure folks here would appreciate it (I would)!


Yes, tutorial coming soon...


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 12, 2022)

I love that you used a lamp in this thing. Epic.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Apr 12, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> I love that you used a lamp in this thing. Epic.


Thanks, it's a Fender jewel light with a LED...


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 12, 2022)

I think the only different between this build and the Lux 763 build is this one has two extra clipping diodes. Now I’m interested to see how different this is from the blackface version.


----------

